# .350 Legend, Ruger American Ranch Mag, Questions?



## Doboy

SO, I spent most of the morning searching around for a *3 shot mag.* ( & if they/ anybody even makes or sells 'em)
*The 5 round is sloppy fit, kinda hard to put in quickly, falls out easily & catches on everything. NOT A FAN.*

I tried to contact Ruger by Email, but AS ASUAL, they are not talking questions at this time!!? :<(

I started searching the net,,,, & most of the big online catalog outlets like Natchez etc.
But, what I found very interesting,, were these mags listed on EBAY.
*ALL Item # 90633.

RUGER 3RD MAGAZINE FOR AMERICAN RIFLE 243/308/7MM-08/450BM - 90633 736676906338 | eBay 

RUGER LCPPistol Magazine .380 ACP 7 Rounds RFL 450 BUSH 3RD 90633 736676906338 | eBay 
So, this THREE ROUND 90633 mag will fit all of these above listed calibers,,, & firearms???
IF SO,,,, Why wouldn't a .350 Legend round also work out of it?



SAME EXACT NUMBER!?
I contacted 4 different ebay sellers, & I'm waiting for their replies.
I contacted FinFF, & they have the 5 round mag in stock, by Ruger, with no other calibers listed on package.
They said that Ruger does not make a 3 round mag for it's American Ranch rifle.*

Anybody have any thoughts? (besides 'buy one & see'. I'll most likely end up doing that ;>)
*I'd just love to have a 3 shot mag that fits this rifle.*

Thanks


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I know nothing about these mags but the one says 7 rds 380 and 3 rds 350. Not seeing those as being interchangeable. Seems like click bait and people won’t be willing to pay to ship back. But like I said I know nothing about these ruger mags.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

have a gunsmith cut the 5rd down to 3rd


----------



## Buckeye33

A 350 Legend mag is specifically made. There are no front ribs in the mag because they need the full length for the straight case. If you want a flush mag gun get the Winchester. Otherwise you got what you got. You can convert 10 round Pmags if you don’t want it to rattle. The cutting down thing is a crapshoot at best for the results you want.


----------



## fastwater

Buckeye33 said:


> A 350 Legend mag is specifically made. There are no front ribs in the mag because they need the full length for the straight case. *If you want a flush mag gun get the Winchester*. Otherwise you got what you got. You can convert 10 round Pmags if you don’t want it to rattle. The cutting down thing is a crapshoot at best for the results you want.


...or a Thompson Center Venture II. 
They are 3rd flush fitting mags as well.

The extended/protruding mag is the very reason I didn't go with the Ruger. 
Buddy of mine has one and the extended mag is his biggest gripe as well. When slung over the shoulder, the mag is continually poking him in the back.
Told him If'n it were mine, the first thing I would do is modify the sling mounts to side mounts or get a tactical front carry sling.


----------



## hes

Bought a new one myself hated the hang down AR magazine did alot of research, ruger doesn’t make them and don’t know if they will. So I took matters in my own hands. Took about 30-45 min to make using a mini cutoffsaw and a dremel tool. First pic is finished product. Fits perfect and hold 3 shells. Last pic is the cut off parts not showing the unused spring.


----------



## Muddy

Doboy said:


> SO, I spent most of the morning searching around for a *3 shot mag.* ( & if they/ anybody even makes or sells 'em)
> *The 5 round is sloppy fit, kinda hard to put in quickly, falls out easily & catches on everything. NOT A FAN.*
> 
> I tried to contact Ruger by Email, but AS ASUAL, they are not talking questions at this time!!? :<(
> 
> I started searching the net,,,, & most of the big online catalog outlets like Natchez etc.
> But, what I found very interesting,, were these mags listed on EBAY.
> *ALL Item # 90633.
> 
> RUGER 3RD MAGAZINE FOR AMERICAN RIFLE 243/308/7MM-08/450BM - 90633 736676906338 | eBay
> 
> RUGER LCPPistol Magazine .380 ACP 7 Rounds RFL 450 BUSH 3RD 90633 736676906338 | eBay
> So, this THREE ROUND 90633 mag will fit all of these above listed calibers,,, & firearms???
> IF SO,,,, Why wouldn't a .350 Legend round also work out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> SAME EXACT NUMBER!?
> I contacted 4 different ebay sellers, & I'm waiting for their replies.
> I contacted FinFF, & they have the 5 round mag in stock, by Ruger, with no other calibers listed on package.
> They said that Ruger does not make a 3 round mag for it's American Ranch rifle.*
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts? (besides 'buy one & see'. I'll most likely end up doing that ;>)
> *I'd just love to have a 3 shot mag that fits this rifle.*
> 
> Thanks


The feed lips on a 450 magazine are too wide for the 350. The 350 shell will pop out of the magazine between the feed lips. The magazines on the Ruger 350 are a real put off for me.


----------



## MagicMarker

I’ve got the Ruger, Savage, and Winchester. I love and use the Winchester ( with the hornady 170 bullets)


----------



## ironman172

One reason I got the savage for the flush mount magazine, plus price, and ready to go with decent weaver scope mounted ..... great back up gun or loaner for me ..... good shooter too
Just wish extra mags were available..... the search is on


----------



## Doboy

Thanks Much guys,,, exactly what I was hoping for.

hes,,
So did you mig/ spot weld the bottom back on?
And did you have to alter the spring any?

YOU KNOW,,,, you could have a business there.?
How'bout I send you 3-4? ;>)
Thanks.


----------



## Doboy

I will keep hounding RUGER,,,,, Telling them that WE OHIONS NEED A 3-shooter mag.
'Squeaky-Door' thing.


----------



## ironman172

Better get a spare to alter , if that doesn't work out , you might have a single shot after


----------



## fastwater

Doboy said:


> I will keep hounding RUGER,,,,, Telling them that WE OHIONS NEED A 3-shooter mag.
> 'Squeaky-Door' thing.


Join the crowd...couple hunting buddies that have the Rugers started hounding Ruger early last Spring about a 3rd mag. The more people that request it...the more they are apt to start making them. When I was trying to decide which 350 to get, I called Ruger and got ahold of a guy in Corporate. Asked him if they were going to offer a flush mounting mag. His response was that they had no plans to do so. Ended up with the TC Venture II.
Wanted the 22"bbl anyways.


----------



## hes

i inquired about getting the bottom spot welded back on but was told it would probably take an experienced TIG welder due to such thin material as I’m no welder. I actually cut slots with a mini dremel cut off wheel which I had to grind down to fit inside the magazine and inserted a fabricated piece of metal in to hold the spring in place. I then filled the base approx 1/8” with epoxy and carefully placed the orginal bottom on for the factory look. Used zip ties to hold in place until it dried.

I did cut a good bit of the spring (base) off, actually it seems like it has nothing to do with the spring tension it appeared to be more of a spacer portion part of the spring which makes no sense to me.maybe the same clip with a different spring makes the same clip holds 10 rounder? I‘ve actually made two and both work, so I must of just got lucky on the guessing portion. (I bought an extra clip just in case if was a flop).

1. if you look at the first photo you will see little slots on the side ridges that hold the fabricated metal plate in place. This is where I used the dremel wheel from the interior side of the magazine. 
2. second photo shows the end where i cut a slot and inserted the plate.

I seriously don’t think I would keep the ruger with the full length magazine, I have No idea why ruger is so resistive to production, if not profitable enough they should outsource it, they would definitely sell more rifles.


----------



## Doboy

hes said:


> i inquired about getting the bottom spot welded back on but was told it would probably take an experienced TIG welder due to such thin material as I’m no welder. I actually cut slots with a mini dremel cut off wheel which I had to grind down to fit inside the magazine and inserted a fabricated piece of metal in to hold the spring in place. I then filled the base approx 1/8” with epoxy and carefully placed the orginal bottom on for the factory look. Used zip ties to hold in place until it dried.
> 
> I did cut a good bit of the spring (base) off, actually it seems like it has nothing to do with the spring tension it appeared to be more of a spacer portion part of the spring which makes no sense to me.maybe the same clip with a different spring makes the same clip holds 10 rounder? I‘ve actually made two and both work, so I must of just got lucky on the guessing portion. (I bought an extra clip just in case if was a flop).
> 
> 1. if you look at the first photo you will see little slots on the side ridges that hold the fabricated metal plate in place. This is where I used the dremel wheel from the interior side of the magazine.
> 2. second photo shows the end where i cut a slot and inserted the plate.
> 
> I seriously don’t think I would keep the ruger with the full length magazine, I have No idea why ruger is so resistive to production, if not profitable enough they should outsource it, they would definitely sell more rifles.
> [/QUOTE)
> 
> 
> Thank YOU Very Much,,, specially for the pics.
> I will definitely give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> And Fastwater,,,,, FWIW (more of the story)
> Sorry to say, Right after they first came out, I ran into a very good price & bought a Ruger .350 & .450, mostly for my kids.
> Twice the punishment. :<(
> 
> after Emailing & calling Ruger about the PITA MAGS,, & getting no helpful feedback,,
> AND after I sent in my Daughters brand new *Mark 3* .22 to get FIXED, (remember,,,? the barrel was SO TIGHT on the frame, I had to wrap the pistol up in a towel, then extremely tighten it in a vise,,,, then HIT THE BARREL OFF WITH A HARD RUBBER HAMMER! Back on the same way,,, with a HAMMER!
> 
> * It came back from RUGER the same damn way,,,, Their machinist never touched it.*)
> 
> *I WILL NEVER BUY ANOTHER 'RUGER' AGAIN.
> 
> I sold my Ruger .450 Bushmaster,, & ordered a .350 Legend MOSSBURG. $100 less & Extremely happy with it.
> (I still have the 5-round 'jab-in-the-back' Ruger .350,,,, For Now. ;>)*


----------



## fastwater

Just a thought...If you're gonna keep the 350 Ruger and don't want to modify the mag., maybe check out some of the AR tactical style slings. Like any firearm with an extended mag., would rather carry it slung in the front at the ready other than slung over the back any day.


----------



## Buckeye33

It is rather easy to add the quick detach cups for the push button type slings. I did this to a 450BM Ruger American. Same basic gun as the 350. That would allow you to carry it slung flat, or “tactical“ which is really handy to hunt with.


----------



## Doboy

Tips, well taken.

I need to buy a .350 American mag anyway,,,, one way or another.
I just got TOO excited when I seen those (misleading) EBAY 3-shot mag adds,,,,, 
glad I needed to do some extensive searching first,,,,,& find the absolute truth.

besides,,,, the more we keep talking about it, there just might be a bigger chance that RUGER would want to sell more rifles, *& MAKE A FLUSH fitting 3-SHOT MAG THAT EVERY OHIOAN WOULD LOVE TO HAVE!?*
;>)
*THANKS*


----------



## FISHIN 2

Or at least one that don't fall out. If I wiggle mine very much the mag will pop right out, have a legend 350 wild and a 450 BM wild, both guns let the mags drop out. Probly gonna need some mag work myself.


----------



## Doboy

FISHIN 2 said:


> Or at least one that don't fall out. If I wiggle mine very much the mag will pop right out, have a legend 350 wild and a 450 BM wild, both guns let the mags drop out. Probly gonna need some mag work myself.



Wow,,,, SADDENING HUH?
One of the largest, most reliable Rifle & Pistol manufacturers in the USA ,,,, TURNING TO CRAP! (& not standing by their FLOPS!?)

I'm finding it amazing,,,,, after BS'n on 3 or 4 forums,, just how many people were 'BURNT' by RUGER products, & their lack of consumer relations.

I gotta say this again,,,,
On the Ruger.com website, under 'contact us', there's a LONG paragraph from the CEO, explaining how HE will personally answer every Email that comes on his desk.
I recently tried twice.
*AND UP POPS A BOX THAT TELLS ME THAT THEY ARE NOT ANSWERING EMAILS AT THIS TIME!!
Go Figure!
What,,, Can't handle the load?

End of conversation. ;>)*


----------



## ChampioNMan

Doboy said:


> Wow,,,, SADDENING HUH?
> One of the largest, most reliable Rifle & Pistol manufacturers in the USA ,,,, TURNING TO CRAP! (& not standing by their FLOPS!?)
> 
> I'm finding it amazing,,,,, after BS'n on 3 or 4 forums,, just how many people were 'BURNT' by RUGER products, & their lack of consumer relations.
> 
> I gotta say this again,,,,
> On the Ruger.com website, under 'contact us', there's a LONG paragraph from the CEO, explaining how HE will personally answer every Email that comes on his desk.
> I recently tried twice.
> *AND UP POPS A BOX THAT TELLS ME THAT THEY ARE NOT ANSWERING EMAILS AT THIS TIME!!
> Go Figure!
> What,,, Can't handle the load?
> 
> End of conversation. ;>)*


Q1
I am in the same boat. I have the Go Wild Ruger American with the 22” barrel. I am very pleased with the rifle, but like others I can’t stand the mag hanging out the bottom. 

Mine also had feed issues,I resolved that by taking the mag apart and cutting 8 coils off the bottom of the spring which fixed the feed problem.

Hes’s post has made me think Im going to by a couple mags and modify to get one to fit flush. I have the tools to give it a shot.

I guess all we can do is keep hounding Rugers deaf ears on this matter. They really should make a flush mount mag for these rifles.


----------



## Muddy

ChampioNMan said:


> Q1
> I am in the same boat. I have the Go Wild Ruger American with the 22” barrel. I am very pleased with the rifle, but like others I can’t stand the mag hanging out the bottom.
> 
> Mine also had feed issues,I resolved that by taking the mag apart and cutting 8 coils off the bottom of the spring which fixed the feed problem.
> 
> Hes’s post has made me think Im going to by a couple mags and modify to get one to fit flush. I have the tools to give it a shot.
> 
> I guess all we can do is keep hounding Rugers deaf ears on this matter. They really should make a flush mount mag for these rifles.


Is your Go Wild a 350 or 450? My Go Wild 450 magazine is almost flush fitting. It sticks out about 1” from the stock, but it’s contoured to make a nice grip point when carrying. The 450 magazine isn’t bad, why can’t they do that on the 350? My magazine locks in the mag well solid and functions well.


----------



## ChampioNMan

Muddy said:


> Is your Go Wild a 350 or 450? My Go Wild 450 magazine is almost flush fitting. It sticks out about 1” from the stock, but it’s contoured to make a nice grip point when carrying. The 450 magazine isn’t bad, why can’t they do that on the 350? My magazine locks in the mag well solid and functions well.


350


----------



## Muddy

My sons Savage Axis in 350 has a well built flush fitting 4 round magazine. It’s a great little rifle. I went Savage over Ruger for the 18” barrel, flush magazine, and adjustable stock.


----------



## ChampioNMan

Muddy said:


> My sons Savage Axis in 350 has a well built flush fitting 4 round magazine. It’s a great little rifle. I went Savage over Ruger for the 18” barrel, flush magazine, and adjustable stock.


The Savage and Winchester both have the flush fit mags, I really can’t understand Rugers thinking on the way that mag fits their rifle.

Lots of complaints on the mag and feed issues on a bunch of different forums so it is something that Ruger has heard plenty about and just simply ignores.

The mag was not a deal breaker for me, although uncomfortable to sling over the shoulder and really seems uncomfortable to carry while stalking. 99% of my hunting is from a stand or blind so those couple things don’t bother me too bad. The accuracy is incredible, it will put 3 shots in a 1” group all day @ 100 yds with factory Hornady 170s and that’s great for me since I’m not the best shot out there.


----------



## Muddy

My Go Wild 450 shoots very well as well. I’m very happy with it. The best part is that I won it in a raffle by buying two $10.00 tickets!


----------



## M R DUCKS

asking for a friend:
slightly off topic,
have any of you Ruger 350 Legend gun owners had mis-fire issues?
A Buddie’s kid had 2….primer was indented?
gun, ammo, or ?

thanks


----------



## fastwater

M R DUCKS said:


> asking for a friend:
> slightly off topic,
> have any of you Ruger 350 Legend gun owners had mis-fire issues?
> A Buddie’s kid had 2….primer was indented?
> gun, ammo, or ?
> 
> thanks


Let me guess...using Winchester ammo?

One friend of mine with a 350 Ruger has had two mis-fires.
Another friend with a 350 Savage had 3 misfires out of the same box of ammo when we were at the range zero'ing his rifle in.
All ammo was Winchester.

These guys have since switched to Hornady and have not had any further incidents


----------



## bobk

My buddy had a 350 savage. Missed 2 deer last year with click no booms from Hornady ammo. He sent the gun back to savage. Brought it to my place to test the rifle after savage “fixed” it. Same problem with Hornady but no issue with Winchester. He sent it back again for them to fix. When he got the rifle back a second time he never shot it again. Sold it to the first person that looked at it with full disclosure of the problems it had. Plenty of issues on the web with light primer strikes from different brand rifles and different brand ammo. Who knows… 

One good thing from all his issues is that he gave me all his Winchester ammo this year when he was down for gun week. 😁


----------



## M R DUCKS

Thanks I’ll give him the report.
(I think it WAS Winchester ammo, but would have to verify)


----------



## Doboy

Now THAT'S some important, "OFF TOPIC" info!
THANKS!


----------



## 0utwest

Bought a Ruger American ranch from donkey in the marketplace a few weeks ago and you are right i hate the mag but have fired multiple brands of ammo and settled on HSM 170 grain spire point which i believe is a hornady bullet and all fired with no misfires and sunday eve i killed my first deer with the 350 legend .


----------



## bobk

0utwest said:


> Bought a Ruger American ranch from donkey in the marketplace a few weeks ago and you are right i hate the mag but have fired multiple brands of ammo and settled on HSM 170 grain spire point which i believe is a hornady bullet and all fired with no misfires and sunday eve i killed my first deer with the 350 legend .
> View attachment 479867


Good job Mike.


----------



## Muddy

Congrats on your deer. That’s a good looking rifle. I was tempted when I saw it on the marketplace.


----------



## Muddy

This is a Browning FMJ 350 round out of a box that I bought for plinking. I’m not sure what is jammed into the primer pocket.


----------



## fastwater

^^^This is an example of the reason I don't care for Winchester ammo.
Especially using it for hunting.
Over the years have just seen way too many quality control issues.


----------

